# 1974 Ventura/GTO Pitman Arm question



## dastoria (Nov 24, 2007)

I am replacing my steering gearbox (leaking and sloppy steering.) I figured when I had the box out I would put in a new Pitman arm, since it will probably be worn as well, but can't find one specific for my vehicle - 74 X-body Ventura with GTO option and power steering. Plenty of Pitman arms for 1974 Novas and other X bodies, but none for mine. Will a 74 Nova pitman arm fit my car? Or a 67 to 69 firebird arm- I understand a lot of suspension parts from the 67 to 69 firebird will interchange with the 74 X-body GTO. Anyone done this or know? 

:confused

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

you might have to have yours rebuilt,i guy i work with is having the same problem,cant find the pitman arm for his 74 gto


----------



## dastoria (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow - wouldn't even know who to send it to to have it rebuilt. I may pull it out when I do the box and try to get a visual match on some candidates if someone doesn't post the answer before I tackle the project. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

i will let you know the info early tuesday morning after i talk to the guy


----------



## dastoria (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks, that will help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't the Olds Omega the same car???

eBay Motors: Oldsmobile Omega PS Pitman Arm 1973-1974 (item 220110337790 end time Oct-28-08 18:59:46 PDT)


----------



## dastoria (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, Chevy Nova and Buick ****** also - but not all suspension /steering parts interchange. A parts interchange manual would be helpful, like I have for my Vette, but I couldn't find one for the X body cars. If I can't get a tip from someone who has done it before I'll do a visual compare once I pull out my steering box and Pitman arm.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

the guy at my work says he is having his 74 gto rebuilt my a company called rare parts ???


----------



## josemusclecar (Nov 22, 2007)

Rare parts in Stockton California I have heard that they are good at what they do they are located about 45 minutes from where I live I checked their site out it says on there that if they dont have the suspension part they will make it WELCOME TO RARE PARTS,INC.


----------



## dastoria (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks guys - this is really helpful. I'll check it out. Thanks again.


----------



## canamjohn (Apr 9, 2005)

*pitman arm*

I have a year 0 to 1975 pontiac parts book. according to it a 1969 firebird with power steering will work, also 1972 and 73 x body with a 350 engine and power steering, all 1973 and 74 x body with power steering are the same. part number 7806617.


----------



## dastoria (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome - thanks! As an aside were did you get the book. I have been looking for one for a while. It was a necessity with my vette and would grab one for the GTO.


----------

